# mx leader rear derail. b-bolt



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

the rear dropouts on both my motorola team re-issue mx leaders have a 3mm rounded, unfinished nub that's well hidden by paint instead of a milled, flat surface to accept the derail. adjustment screw (a.k.a. b-bolt). my mechanic found it while diagnosing an intermittant chain slip/downshift issue. both frames were purchased from knowledgeable and original owners. anyone have the same experience?


----------

